# Space 1999 Lanch Pad for the 12" or the 11" Eagles



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

My friend is mastering this one so I thought it would be fund to show the progress.
It is around 36" and made in sections for molding purposes. 
It is coming along nicely, what do you all think?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, will be watching this one closely. Have always wanted one of these for my Product Enterprise Eagles.

Any Idea if the lift area will be moveable?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks pretty kewel. To be Vac-formed, I take it?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, I HOPE vac-formed! I can't even start to imagine how expensive that would be even in hollow-cast resin!

But it looks excellent!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More fun pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Very ambitious project, Is that Brian the Brain I see in the background?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

BWolfe said:


> Very ambitious project, Is that Brian the Brain I see in the background?


Thank you! and yes it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That is very cool looking so far!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Looks pretty kewel. To be Vac-formed, I take it?


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow...That will be cool if one has the space available for it!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Griffworks said:


>


I do not think vacuum forming is the way to go.
The detail gets lost and looks soft as well.
I will do this in resin sections and it will not be hollow-casted. :thumbsup:
Price will not be that bad.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

whats this model ?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was wondering the same. Doesn't seem to be a Meta Probe, wrong shapes to be a Swift, if anything it looks like a Space:1999 version of a Star Wars 'Rebel Blockade Runner'. 

It's nifty, either way.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

could it be an Ultra Probe?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

On a side note did anyone produce an aftermarket moon buggy in this scale, other than in the Delux eagle gift set?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I do not think vacuum forming is the way to go.
> The detail gets lost and looks soft as well.
> I will do this in resin sections and it will not be hollow-casted. :thumbsup:
> Price will not be that bad.


Could you do the details in resin to be added to the surface?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a client who really wants one of these. Please keep us posted on completion, cost, and availablity. Thanks. Tim


----------



## Scifitodd (Jan 14, 2014)

I like this!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I was wondering the same. Doesn't seem to be a Meta Probe, wrong shapes to be a Swift, if anything it looks like a Space:1999 version of a Star Wars 'Rebel Blockade Runner'.
> 
> It's nifty, either way.


and its not the Photon drive ship from the movie.

your own design ?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Toddyboy766 said:


> I like this!


Lol me too!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Kremin said:


> could it be an Ultra Probe?


Similar, but not quite right to be the Ultra Probe. It is a neat and original design.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

it is a interesting design, maybe you can show more of it once the landing pad is done?

and what was the ultra probe, I remeber the meta probe.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

edward 2 said:


> it is a interesting design, maybe you can show more of it once the landing pad is done?
> 
> and what was the ultra probe, I remeber the meta probe.


The Ultra probe was the ship that was used in the Year 1 episode "Dragon's Domain"


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> The Ultra probe was the ship that was used in the Year 1 episode "Dragon's Domain"


I wish R2 would make a kit of that one!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> I wish R2 would make a kit of that one!


Ditto.

OTOH, it would be a sad, sad thing if all the 'cages' were solid like the Eagle...


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> I wish R2 would make a kit of that one!


would be a great kitbash / scratch build


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Kremin said:


> would be a great kitbash / scratch build


yes it would be, maybe someone can make a kit. with just the front pod and the engine pod. and rest can be a kit/scratch build ?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

edward 2 said:


> yes it would be, maybe someone can make a kit. with just the front pod and the engine pod. and rest can be a kit/scratch build ?


There is a kit of the Command Module, but I don't know who makes it.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> There is a kit of the Command Module, but I don't know who makes it.


I believe that's James Small's kit.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

it is a small kit, 59.00

but he as a 10in casted nose for scratch builters for only 25.00


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

that 10in nose pod sounds big to me, how big is the pod on the 12in model ?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

edward 2 said:


> that 10in nose pod sounds big to me, how big is the pod on the 12in model ?


Just checked Jim Small's website, the Eagle Nosecone is in scale with the AMT/MPC/Airfix kit and is $15.00, The Ultra probe nose is also in scale with the Eagle kit and is $59.00.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> Just checked Jim Small's website, the Eagle Nosecone is in scale with the AMT/MPC/Airfix kit and is $15.00, The Ultra probe nose is also in scale with the Eagle kit and is $59.00.


I have them both and they are excellent.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Any more progress on the Eagle Launch Pad?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This is an interesting undertaking. Will need some shelf space to display it.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I should have an up date soon, thanks!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

So how is the progress of this bad boy going?

Will this be sold as a kit at any time?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

There will be kits, there will be kits!! :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

:woohoo:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was asking for info from jim at [email protected] and it came back as no none address.

is that the right e mail address ?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

edward 2 said:


> I was asking for info from jim at [email protected] and it came back as no none address.
> 
> is that the right e mail address ?


You are missing "art" between small and works.

[email protected]


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

(I am going to create an echo here)

Any updates?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi rowdylex
I am still working on molding this big model up.

Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Hi rowdylex
> I am still working on molding this big model up.
> 
> Chris :thumbsup:


pm sent


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I am getting back on this and hope to have more pictures soon.
Also if you have not got on the list then please do so as I will only 
make a few kits up at a time.
I do not have price yet as I am still figuring out cost on this bad boy.

Chris :wave:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Put me on the list...but it will depend on price.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Molding and casting is going well for all of you that had ask.
Will have them ready to go in 2 to 3 weeks. :wave:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More casting done today and they are coming out grate!
No warping or any of that one sided bigger than the other. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I am now assembling the kit for fit and any problems.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More molding and casting done on the small parts. 
Now off to the 4 big masters to mold and cast.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More casting and parts fitting.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Update ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

How for the molding of the big master, as in 17" by 11" big !
Now I know what your thinking ! that is a lot of mold max 30 going in there ??
Well only 40 oz of max 30 will be going in there as I will use a lot of fuller from old molds.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Now it is coming along.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, getting on this list will end in July 31 2014 and that is it.
Please email Randy Neubert at Voodoo FX for the Lighting Kit.
The kit on here will be shipping to Randy Neubert at Voodoo FX for painting and Lighting.
He will be updating this page as he goes along. :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

It has been some time that I was here. 
So here is the Finished Launch Pad.
Thanks to Randy Neubert at Voodoo FX for painting and Lighting this kit.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Cool!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Humm... didn't know that the landing pad would drop down like that. :thumbsup:


----------

